# Have a Safe and Happy 4th of July!



## SeaBreeze (Jul 2, 2016)

​


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 2, 2016)

Thanks SB.  They have been setting off fireworks all night here.  My dog seems to be okay.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jul 2, 2016)

If Sophie doesn't have a complete breakdown we should be good.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Butterfly (Jul 3, 2016)

Miss Bonnie (my dog) is VERY upset about the fireworks being set off in my neighborhood.   I wish people would at least wait for the 4th.  As dry as it is here, and the fact that we've already had a couple of fires in the bosque (forest), I wish they'd ban fireworks in the hands of individuals.  Mixing a lot of beer drinking and fireworks is not a good idea, especially when it's this dry.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 3, 2016)

[h=1]The Texas Tenors[/h]
.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 3, 2016)

Happy 4th everyone.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 3, 2016)

I love fireworks and usually go some place to watch, but for a good week before and after, the neighbors are setting them off also. I find pieces of them in our yard. Even the wires from the sparklers go over our fence. Makes an enjoyable holiday a worry. They aren't even suppose to have them here in Jersey. I think they go over to PA to purchase them.We aren't far from the border.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 3, 2016)

We had a 4th of July party at my granddaughter's last night and had a wonderful time...It was also my great grandson's and his dad's birthday celebration, they were both born on the 4th of July....anyway we had hot dogs and fireworks.....a great time.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 3, 2016)

Glad you had a good time Jackie, my sister's birthday is also on the 4th!


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 3, 2016)

Thank you, Sea, I really had a nice time, I think my granddaughter and family living close by is going to work out great.....hope everyone has a nice Holiday.


----------



## AprilT (Jul 3, 2016)

Thank you Sea.

Butterfly, sorry about Miss Bonnie, I know how she feels, I have to condend with with almost daily year round some times more days nights than others, first when they started up, I thought they were gun shots, still sometimes I'm not sure if I'm not awakened by a gun shot, but, it's always just someone shooting off one of those loud fire bombs in the late night.  Some people seem to have nothing better to do all year long.  I am fine with it for the holidays though even if I look forward to the end.

Anyway, hope everyone is enjoying the holiday and remembers all who made what we have possible and take a moment pause to give thanks..  Have fun and stay safe.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 3, 2016)

Happy 4th everyone!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Pam (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 4, 2016)

I had a nice time at the cookout today.  At first I didn't take Suzy and then we were out there for so long without eating that I went and brought her out and everyone was happy to see her.  She had some scraps and was a happy camper!! It was raining but we had a sort of tent like thing we put up that kept the rain out.  Everyone was very nice.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 4, 2016)

3:38 pm Hawaii time -Getting ready to head down to the Community Center for a cookout. No fireworks - it's way too windy on this part of the Big Island. Hot dogs and hamburgers and all the other traditional things.  I'm taking a peach pie to share.  I just need to get out for a while!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 4, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> I had a nice time at the cookout today.  At first I didn't take Suzy and then we were out there for so long without eating that I went and brought her out and everyone was happy to see her.  She had some scraps and was a happy camper!! It was raining but we had a sort of tent like thing we put up that kept the rain out.  Everyone was very nice.



Glad you decided to go and had a good time Ruthanne, so nice you took Suzy too and everyone was nice. :coolthumb:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 4, 2016)

Hoot N Annie said:


> 3:38 pm Hawaii time -Getting ready to head down to the Community Center for a cookout. No fireworks - it's way too windy on this part of the Big Island. Hot dogs and hamburgers and all the other traditional things.  I'm taking a peach pie to share.  I just need to get out for a while!!



Enjoy yourself at the cookout Hoot, peach pie sounds yummy!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 4, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Glad you decided to go and had a good time Ruthanne, so nice you took Suzy too and everyone was nice. :coolthumb:


Thanks SeaBreeze!  They sure had a lot of food on the table there!  I am so full I will lay on the couch like a beached baby whale!:grin:


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 4, 2016)

Happy Fourth everyone!


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 7, 2016)

I'm always happy when holidays are over.  Too many people die in accidents.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 7, 2016)

Phoenix said:


> I'm always happy when holidays are over.  Too many people die in accidents.


I guess I don't think about that and just enjoy the day.


----------

